# Removing Frame Caps?



## partsguy (May 27, 2015)

I need to remove the plastic bullet frame end caps on a 1966 Huffy Eldorado so they can be re-chromed. The bike is a gold and white model with salvageable paint and chrome. I don't want to use something like pliers or Vise-Grips on them and heat can easily damage the paint on the frame.

These are in the frame awful tight. Does anyone have any suggestions? These bullets were also used on Huffy muscle bikes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 30, 2015)

I've seen channel lock pliers with plastic jaws, that might work.


----------

